# What hay do your bunnies like?



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i was just wondering what hay you give you buns??

Buzz has plenty of hay for bedding and in his hay rack, but he never really seems interested in it. i have tried alsorts of hay but he still is not fussed by it. 
I am sure he is eating it as the hay from the rack goes down but i am just wondering if i can give him something better. 
Also do you rotate what type of hay you give them so they dont get bored with the same stuff all the time??


Thanks
Paula


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i know my bunny liked the mixed leaves with weeds selection and it has herbs and all in it. Sorry cant remember what make though. Sometimes this time of year hay can be a little musty mine much preferred the new spring hay when it was cut.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

My buns wouldnt eat that much hay until I started buying it from this garden centre. They sell them in huge bags and its always long cut and is always sooooo green and fresh and sweet smelling and since I changed them to this months ago they munch there way through it! Im not sure what type it is though!

Ive tried the stuff from [email protected] too with the herbage and dandilions but they wont touch it at all!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mine like long straw lol they dont eat much of the hay that you get in bags from [email protected] that has short bits.
I get mine from local farms.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I just found out recently that mine (especially Smokey since his diet) loves morrisons own brand of hay :O, though that means I have to keep buying it every couple of days ( only comes in tiny amounts  )


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine have the [email protected] hay and they seem to enjoy it! Never had any complaints from them


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I have tried the pets at home stuff but its very short and messy, also the stuff that they do with the other bits in it he is not bothered by that either. 

For the bedding he has a cheapish big bag of it from the local pet shop but its not very good quility but its ok for bedding. 

The other thing i have noticed is that when he is out in his run he likes to he the wet hay (has a hay rack out there) that the rain as made wet. 
Is this ok??

hmmm will have to try find a better hay for him to eat. just dot know what yet lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rufus will only accept meadow hay that is sweet smelling, he hates the [email protected] stuff and just kicks it out of his door and have to admit that some of it can be quite dusty - not good


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dolly likes Burges Excel fresh forage barn dried grass it'sreally good for them and comes in 2or 3 different flavours,it's £3.70 or there abouts depending on where you go fo a 1kg bag, I get the pet shop round the corner to get it in for me. 
which reminds me of a *Warning*
I did use the big bag hay from our pet shop but I went out one day when I'd been keeping rabbits for a few years to find one of my buns had been running around his hutch and twisted a particulaly long strong bit round his leg at the bottom and it had gone too tight for him to get off, each time he'd tried he'd obviously bitten himself because his leg was in a real mess, he couldn't walk poperly for weeks blss him and it left him scared becuse it cut into him like wire, after that I always made sure I used short hay and checked it before use....just thougt it was a useful thing to share, had I have known then I could have prevented it
Clarexx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine love farm hay, they almost jump in the bag whenever I get it out.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine love the baled farm hay round here, u can always go smell some before you buy it.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

umber said:


> My buns wouldnt eat that much hay until I started buying it from this garden centre. They sell them in huge bags and its always long cut and is always sooooo green and fresh and sweet smelling and since I changed them to this months ago they munch there way through it! Im not sure what type it is though!
> 
> Ive tried the stuff from [email protected] too with the herbage and dandilions but they wont touch it at all!


tHATS IT HERBAGE I WAS TRYING TO THINK OF THE NAME FOR IT. mINE LOVED IT.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have Norfolk Hay(apparently a mix of 4 different hays) which 9 bags out of 10 seems really nice stuff, and they eat really well, the 10th bag I just use it up as bedding 
They are now having Select Hay which is really really long stuff and they are munching on that aswell.
They wont touch the [email protected] stuff or Timothy Hay or anything like that!

*Heidi*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i am now wondering where i can buy all this hay from, hmmm might have to have a good look around.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 shops that sell the hay I have, both 20miles away!

I would see if you can find a farm and get some hay from them 

*Heidi*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah thats what i am thinking, just dont know where to start. lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you seen farms when you have been driving around?

I was thinking you could just be like a crazy person, calling in and saying "do you have any hay!?" lmao.

*Heidi*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Yeah thats what i am thinking, just dont know where to start. lol


Google some feed merchants, equestrian supplies etc... or look in Yellow Pages. Years ago when I bred bunnies and lived in a small village I went round the farms on my bicycle & knocked on doors. I occasionally got a bale of hay from the local racehorse stables... now that was excellent hay with dried Lucerne in it!!!! Mind you, walking home a mile with a whole bale balanced on my bicycle wasn't much fun.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Timothy hay. He also likes the pah stuff to sleep on


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine like timothy and excel with dandilion.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Hi 
just to say i have found a "Horse feed shop/farm" that sells huge bales of good hay for £3.50 and Huge sacks of excell rabbit food so i will be getting my stuff from them from now on. 

I went out there yesterday and Buzz and Jessie seem to like the Hay so far, Its the most hay i have ever seen Buzz eat 

thanks
Paula


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great  
Glad you have found one Buzz likes!

*Heidi*


----------

